# Smooth Stability Stabilizers is looking for more staff shooters!!!



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

After talking it over Ryan,Tyler and myself have decided that we want some more staff shooters. If interested send a resume to [email protected]


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump for a great company. Thanks Ryan, Tyler, John and staff shooters.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bump for Ryan, Tyler, and John for the best stabilizers on the market...


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Keep them coming.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Love to be on your staff.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt for ya buddy....:wink::shade:


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Great stab, great guys, I love being part of the SS team!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

We love having you Jon.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

A few spots left to fill guys. Get your resumes in while you can.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sent you an email, Thanks


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Sent you an email, Thanks


Sent you one back :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

bump for you, John


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for the opportunity John. I sent you back an email. Have a great day!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

tedlebo said:


> bump for you, John


Thank you sir. Sent you a pm.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Thank you for the opportunity John. I sent you back an email. Have a great day!!!


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Blazedawg87 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd gladly fill a spot and spread word down south


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

TTT for a great stab and great company!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Blazedawg87 said:


> I'd gladly fill a spot and spread word down south


Send a resume to [email protected].


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Email sent, Thanks for the chance!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Good luck guys! These guys have some great stabs! I love mine!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Only a few spots left!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Get your resumes in.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Is there a link to the company so we can see these stabs?
Thanks, Don.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

www.smoothstability.com


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

johnh1720 said:


> Thanks Jason.


No problem buddy.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Mao said:


> Email sent.


John i highly recommend Mao, he is a fine represenative of the sport and is an avid hunter and great guy. I give him 2 thumbs up lol!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

We are no longer taking resumes. Thanks to all that applied.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hutcho (Jan 15, 2008)

I look forward to getting mine. 


I dunno but this might be the first smooth stability stabiliser in Australia.

Cheers

Hutcho


----------



## morganillusion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity guys. Got my contract saturday


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Got a couple spots left.


----------

